# Bait Tube



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

After I lost a bait bucket and close to a dozen shrimp on my first venture out in the new kayak, I decided a better option must be available. I saw a number of posts about a bait tube and it looked like a good idea to me. Here is my version.
Need 2 ft. of PVC 3" diameter, 2 end caps, a small bungee cord, 2 clips and some nylon cord. Drill 1/4" holes in the end caps. I also drilled some holes in the center of the tube, but left the ends undrilled so I could stand the tube upright without leaking water everywhere.
Attach the nylon cord to the front cap and just tie a knot to secure it inside the cap. Then cement the cap on. If you need to buy cement, recommend "Rain-R-Shine, but if you have some already I am sure it will work fine.
For the cap on the back, I used a small bungee cord to attach the cap to the tube, just run the cord in and knot on each end to secure it. You will have to drill one hole in the tube next to the end cap so the bungee can be secured to the tube. The cap will simply push on and pull off, it fits pretty tight. Next, attach the nylon cord to the end cap as you did on the front cap by threading into a center hole in the cap and then secure with a knot.
Last, measure how far you want the tube to hang from your yak and tie the clips to each end. I was able to clip the tube to the eyes holding my anchor trolley. 
I added the Hobie decal that came with all the paperwork when I bought the kayak, I thought it made a nice finishing touch.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Is it ackward to get bait out? Looks tricky.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Does look tricky...a trolling bait bucket hooked to my anchor trolley works wonders and is only $5.49 at BPS


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That Hobie decal just added about $100 to the value of that thing.

I'm with them...how do you get the bait out?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That Hobie decal just added about $100 to the value of that thing.

I'm with them...how do you get the bait out?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Also, it looks too bouyant. May need a little weight added behind the tube holes to keep from holding a bubble.


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the added value part!! Well, it has not seen the water yet, so it could be awkward, but I think it will be easy. Just lift out of the water, open the cap and dump some bait out, put the cap back on and lower back down. Less drag than a bait bucket, I think, but still have not field tested it. We'll see this weekend... I hope it works!! It seems to be pretty well liked across other kayak forums.


----------

